# Any help will be highly appreciated.



## ARYANTO (12/3/19)

Good evening friends, I am writing in the hope that any of you you have a starter kit of sorts available , not a three coil. 3 battery set-up, just basic , a guy at my work is trying to quit but alas , no common sense .He bought a mod from a Pakistani vape joint somewhere on the East Rand and this contraption does'nt hold charge and my Smok Light up ed. tank looks like a disco, the light goes dim- bright- dim .It does'nt have batteries only a charge port . I have never heard of the brand either ...
Any thing will do for now , I will be very grateful.
Regards
A.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Enkr1pshun (12/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Good evening friends, I am writing in the hope that any of you you have a starter kit of sorts available , not a three coil. 3 battery set-up, just basic , a guy at my work is trying to quit but alas , no common sense .He bought a mod from a Pakistani vape joint somewhere on the East Rand and this contraption does'nt hold charge and my Smok Light up ed. tank looks like a disco, the light goes dim- bright- dim .It does'nt have batteries only a charge port . I have never heard of the brand either ...
> Any thing will do for now , I will be very grateful.
> Regards
> A.


Howsit bud I've got a smok alien with a vaporesso NRG tank and coils. I just don't have batteries for it. Pm me for more info

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (12/3/19)

sorry boet, i unfortunately have nothing to PIF.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/3/19)

@ARYANTO ,Will a Eleaf I Just S with a Teslacigs rta and four 0.2 ohm spare coils maybe help him out? Find the coils quite durable so last a reasonable amount of time. I will just have to find the charging cable for the IJust, or any cell charger from usb will work, and the box. Can’t remember where I put it. No box for the rta unfortunately.



We can pm to find out about delivery arrangements. What juices does he like to vape? May have 1 or 2 diy ones lying around, my pantry is full.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/3/19)

I have a Smok Osub mini kit. Built in battery.

@Enkr1pshun has a better option for you though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Pho3niX90 (14/3/19)

Hey bud, 

Let me know if he is still in need. I can offer him a Geekvape Flint MTL device if he needs to quit
Here are some google results

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> Let me know if he is still in need. I can offer him a Geekvape Flint MTL device if he needs to quit
> Here are some google results


Thank you Shaun , will come back to you , got another member on the line , will see if it goes .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (14/3/19)

I would like to offer your mate a free shoulder to cry on that he can use when he realizes all his spare cash is going towards vaping

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Motheo (19/3/19)

if things go well and i get the new mod and rda this weekend, i can offer my Luxe (without batteries sadly) which currently has a creed rta, i don't have the original tank unfortunately

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/3/19)

@ARYANTO what's happening here? Did your friend get sorted?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/19)

Motheo said:


> if things go well and i get the new mod and rda this weekend, i can offer my Luxe (without batteries sadly) which currently has a creed rta, i don't have the original tank unfortunately


I will appeciate any help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> @ARYANTO what's happening here? Did your friend get sorted?


Reply -thank you,'' 50 offers'' , 1 dude wanted to sell me a PIF ! But only 2 real offers , thank you guys !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/3/19)

WHAM BAM . THANK YOU SINCERELY @Room Fogger 
Sir , you made me and an appie vaper very happy today The Samsung s10 is to arrogant to copy pics to my old pc , I promise you it will follow .F, thank you .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> WHAM BAM . THANK YOU SINCERELY @Room Fogger
> Sir , you made me and an appie vaper very happy today The Samsung s10 is to arrogant to copy pics to my old pc , I promise you it will follow .F, thank you .


Absolute pleasure Sir, we allways try to help wherever we can. Hope he enjoys it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33 (21/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Absolute pleasure Sir, we allways try to help wherever we can. Hope he enjoys it.


You’re a rockstar @Room Fogger

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)

Dear Mr @Room Fogger , My name is Surach , and I want to thank you very much for the great gift , I really like your juices . Go pro !
This is such a great help because I struggle with mods that is really crxp and breaks down more than they work , this is my first proper mod and I thank you . @ARYANTO hijacked the ''yello cake'' juice , so a big thank you from him too.

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Room Fogger (21/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Dear Mr @Room Fogger , My name is Surach , and I want to thank you very much for the great gift , I really like your juices . Go pro !
> This is such a great help because I struggle with mods that is really crxp and breaks down more than they work , this is my first proper mod and I thank you . @ARYANTO hijacked the ''yello cake'' juice , so a big thank you from him too.
> View attachment 161225


@ARYANTO , please tell Surach I said it is an absolute pleasure. Hope that this will do the job and keep him going, and a bit later when he is ready we will get him upgraded to something a bit better again to make sure he keeps going. I’m also glad he likes the juices, wish I could say it’s mine but I still mix from the net, a lot of people on there with better taste buds than mine.
RF

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @ARYANTO , please tell Surach I said it is an absolute pleasure. Hope that this will do the job and keep him going, and a bit later when he is ready we will get him upgraded to something a bit better again to make sure he keeps going. I’m also glad he likes the juices, wish I could say it’s mine but I still mix from the net, a lot of people on there with better taste buds than mine.
> RF





Well done @Room Fogger  Because of people like you makes me proud to be a family member on this forum. You my friend are *AWESOME.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Dear Mr @Room Fogger , My name is Surach , and I want to thank you very much for the great gift , I really like your juices . Go pro !
> This is such a great help because I struggle with mods that is really crxp and breaks down more than they work , this is my first proper mod and I thank you . @ARYANTO hijacked the ''yello cake'' juice , so a big thank you from him too.
> View attachment 161225


i love the heidelberg in the background.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> i love the heidelberg in the background.


There is 7 kords/korz, 4 -2 colours and a big 4 colour ...and a Letterpress for die cutting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/19)

Great to see - kudos to you @Room Fogger 


Thanks for sharing the excitement and the photos @ARYANTO !

The kindness on this forum is very special

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/3/19)

Eish, apologies for being a thankless Bastard, thank you for opening up this thread @ARYANTO to enable me to respond to your quest to keep Surash vaping. It’s people like you that alert us to the need of others, and to allow us to try and assist in their vaping journey.

You Sir, are a scholar and a gentleman. And a absolute winner in my eye.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (29/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @ARYANTO ,Will a Eleaf I Just S with a Teslacigs rta and four 0.2 ohm spare coils maybe help him out? Find the coils quite durable so last a reasonable amount of time. I will just have to find the charging cable for the IJust, or any cell charger from usb will work, and the box. Can’t remember where I put it. No box for the rta unfortunately.
> View attachment 160431
> 
> 
> We can pm to find out about delivery arrangements. What juices does he like to vape? May have 1 or 2 diy ones lying around, my pantry is full.


Hi @ARYANTO, do you still have this?


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/19)

CJB85 said:


> Hi @ARYANTO, do you still have this?


 REPLY - SORRY - no but we do have a new happy appy vaper !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Eish, apologies for being a thankless Bastard, thank you for opening up this thread @ARYANTO to enable me to respond to your quest to keep Surash vaping. It’s people like you that alert us to the need of others, and to allow us to try and assist in their vaping journey.
> 
> You Sir, are a scholar and a gentleman. And a absolute winner in my eye.


YOU ,Meneer is the hero in this saga.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (29/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> REPLY - SORRY - no but we do have a new happy appy vaper !


I have to apologize, I read the initial message completely wrong. I thought you were PIF-ing the device, instead of receiving. I wanted to say that I might be willing to buy it if the OP (which was of course actually you) did not take it. I am glad to see your friend got sorted, I am 10 days cig free now and loving the switch so far!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------

